# I can't believe this adoption post



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Hi, everyone,

So, late last night, I was browsing Kijiji (think the Canadian version of Craigslist), and I came across this unbelievable post advertising a budgie for exchange or sale. It's in French, so I'll translate the gist of it:

"Hello. I would like to trade my blue budgie for some finches because he or she (the budgie) is too sweet/quiet/gentle. The cage could come with it. Or I'll sell it for $40. I'd like to to find it a family as fast as possible. Thanks."








That poor budgie! It looks like it's just a baby, and it's in one of the tiniest cages I've ever seen. This guy doesn't like it because it's too scared or nervous to chirp and move around, or too lonely, or too sad. He wants to get rid of it so he can get another bird that he can just...I don't know what. Keep in a small cage until it's not what he wants anymore and get rid of it?

I'm so sad and so angry. I've already messaged to see if it's still available, what age, and if it's been tamed. Picture below...gird your heart. I wasn't expecting to get another budgie, but here we are.


----------



## Cody

Did you get the bird, from what I can see in the picture it looks like the wings are clipped, I cannot see the head well enough to see if any of the baby bars are still there. Sadly many people get animals and when they do not meet their unrealistic expectations decide to get rid of them.😢


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody It's only been an hour since I inquired (I had to convince my spouse, who was opposed to getting another birb until she saw this one's need). No reply yet.

I'm buying 2 flight cages for my current budgies this week, but I was also going deck the halls by decking out the cages with new toys and perches. I was going to invest in some new soakable dehydrated chop, some Harrison's high potency, Nutriberries, etc. But for the sake of a new budgie in need, I can drastically cut down that budget. I would instead get this bird in to see a vet for a check-up, if this guy has owned it more than a week or so.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

I still haven't received a response. This guy asked for a dog to be donated to him on the same night he posted his budgie for adoption.

I've replied again more directly, saying I'll pay in cash and pick her up tonight. I hope he replies. I don't want this bird to be snake food or something. 😰


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

So, she is my budgie now. 🙂 I've named her Blueberry. I don't know how old she is. I think I still see a few bars, so maybe 4-5 months? Any have a different estimate?

The cage is closed with a piece of yarn. There was a rusty piece of wire on top. There's poop in her water bowl.

Her wings look clipped, am I correct? I think her tail looks clipped, too? Is that even a thing people do? Otherwise, someone or something tore off part of her tail feathers.

The guy I got her from had only owned her for ONE DAY. He bought her from the one pet store in town known for mistreating their animals and selling kittens. He said he got her for his male budgie, but the male budgie didn't like her being in his cage. He didn't keep her because she bit him "really hard" and he was told she was handfed.

She doesn't seem fearful of hands outside the cage, so she may very well have been handfed or tamed once upon a time.

I'm going to wait an hour before cleaning her cage and feeding her. I don't want to just reach in right away. I'll use millet when I do. Any other suggestions, please? @Cody @FaeryBee






































I bought her remaining food. Does this look like cockatiel food, with the fatty sunflower seeds and the corn?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank goodness you were able to rescue Blueberry!
She is very fortunate to have you to love, care for her and provide her with a safe forever home.

Her tail looks as though she "blew" the feathers. This can happen when a budgie is grabbed and it stresses so much it drops all the tail feathers at once.
They will come back when she molts as will the flight feathers on her clipped wings.

She seems to be holding one toe up. She may have pressure sores on that foot from the sand T-perch she is sitting on.
I'd suggest not using that when you move her to her new cage. Is the other perch a sand or concrete perch as well or is it plastic?
I see there are no natural wood perches in that poor excuse of a cage.

Yes, that food looks like it is either cockatiel food or food for a parrot larger than a budgie.
You can start her on a quality seed mix. When it comes to seed, budgies will usually eat a different brand when you present it to them.

Make sure when you clean her cage you move slowly and talk calmly and reassuringly to her the entire time.

Blueberry isn't a baby -- she's at least 6 months old (if not older) and is either coming into condition or coming out of condition at this point in time.

I'm so glad you've brought Blueberry home with you! You are a star!*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you, @FaeryBee . I will take her to the vet this week to get checked out. It's an exotic vet who only takes patients a few days a week. Hopefully we don't have to wait long for an appointment. The closest avian vet is a teaching veterinary hospital 2 hours away.

I have wooden platform perches that are unused. I think I also have a brand new natural perch.

She will have to stay in this cage for a couple weeks (I will clip it closed more securely). I just ordered 2 flight cages tonight, so she can take one of my existing budgie's cages when the flight cages arrive around December 16-December 24th.

I will go to the store tomorrow to buy her a water silo. For tonight, I'll wash and use a seed cup that has hooks. I'll get some small toys, too.

She's so calm. I fed a piece of millet through the food hole and it landed less than an inch from her and she only backed up a step.

I'm playing budgie sounds and she's grinding her beak now. I think we'll all be okay.


----------



## Cody

So glad you were able to get her, she's a pretty little girl, make sure you quarantine her, she should not have contact with other birds Quarantine IS Necessary! I agree with what FaeryBee has said, she must be comfortable if she's beak grinding, she can now have a good nights rest.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you, @Cody. She'll be quarantining in the living room while I do school, and in the bedroom at night. We have cats, and since she can't be in the bird room with a latching door, I'll have to lock up the cats anytime we leave the house.

What's the minimum quarantine period? It's much safer in the bird room, where she can have flight time (if she can be handled).


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to quarantine her for a minimum of 30 days.*


----------



## Cody

Minimum is 30 days, some people do more, but if something is going to surface the thinking is that it will show within the 30 day period. When you go to the vet you can ask what tests they recommend, if nothing is found to be out of order on the physical exam some vets will not suggest any tests if you don't bring it up.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

She was SO good and calm while I (heavily) cleaned the cage and replaced her perches, gave her toys, and fed her.

She hasn't eaten yet.
Here is her temporary set-up. I've decided to buy her a new cage tomorrow, because this one's rusty.


----------



## srirachaseahawk

I love this thread now


----------



## wmcburke

srirachaseahawk said:


> I love this thread now


Amen to that. And thank you, @2BirbsUpNorth , for doing this.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you, @srirachaseahawk , @FaeryBee , and @Cody. I've found a potential cage, but it's handmade out of wood with metal bars. Would this be sanitary? Would the wood trap bacteria?

Here's the cage (link below), which I'd keep as her permanent flight cage, hopefully. Are the dimensions okay?



Artisanal Birdcage



wmcburke said:


> Amen to that. And thank you, @2BirbsUpNorth , for doing this.


Thank you 😊


----------



## wmcburke

My French is a bit rusty but is the cage framed in wood?


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

wmcburke said:


> My French is a bit rusty but is the cage framed in wood?


Yes. The bars are some kind of metal.


----------



## Cody

I would be concerned about the paint on the wood parts, when I look at the pictures it looks hand made. Have you looked on Amazon for a cage?


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody Yes, I have ordered 2 flight cages off Amazon tonight. I can order her a third one, but it wouldn't arrive until December 16 to December 24. I desperately need to get her in a new cage tomorrow, because the bars of this one are rusty, and the base is taped together.

In my local area, almost 90% of the larger cages are tall instead of wide. The pet stores just don't stock flight cages. I don't know what to do. Just go with the biggest, widest one I can find?

Here, for example, is one that looks about 18"x18". It's hard to find bigger ones that aren't $300.

Cage

Here's a big one for $100. The gray one. Do those bars look close enough for a budgie? I'd estimate that's less than 1/2 inch.

Gray Cage


----------



## FaeryBee

*You are doing SUCH a great job in ensuring little Blueberry is safe and secure with a new cage.
The Gray Cage you linked looks fine. 
When are the two new light cages you ordered supposed to arrive? 
If it is soon, would you be able to wait and put Blueberry in the cage your current budgies are occupying rather than buying a new cage for her?
How large is the cage Sunny and Kiwi are currently in? Would it be large enough and safe for Blueberry?

I'd play music for her instead of budgie sounds, by the way. *


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@FaeryBee Thank you.

The new cages won't arrive for 12-20 days. Unfortunately, my two other hens bully each other, so everybody needs a separate cage.

I'll try music instead, thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The gray cage will work fine for Blueberry. I was just hoping to save you some money.*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you, @FaeryBee . We are going to buy the gray cage on Monday (my spouse couldn't pick it up on Sunday). I'll be at school all day for an exam, but my spouse is off work and will bring it home. I'll clean it and set it up when I get home.

Although limited by the size of the cage, I did fit in some new items after a trip to the pet store. A new swing, a new water silo, and a cup of pellets. She ate more seed in a day than I've ever seen either of my other birds eat, so she was obviously starving. I'm hoping she'll enjoy some pellets, too.

I'm nervous she won't figure out the water silo. I think I'll add another cup of water tomorrow morning, just in case. I've already put her to bed tonight (we got home from seeing relatives super late, and I was upset the birds missed their 8:00 bedtime.)

I bought new toys, mineral blocks, cuttlebones, iodine blocks, and lots of natural wood perches for the 3 new cages. I can't wait to post a photo of Blueberry's new digs when we get her new cage.

@FaeryBee Do I need to clean the used cage we're buying with bleach after using the Pet Focus cleaner?


----------



## Cody

If this is what you are using ladygouldianfinch.com - Pet Focus there is no need to use anything else.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cody is 100% correct--Thank you for taking SUCH good care of little Blueberry!*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody @FaeryBee Thank you both.

This is the cleaner I have. I thought when I bought it that it said it was a disinfectant, but the bottle just says "cleaner" and now the website where I bought it doesn't say "disinfectant". It might be a different formula than the disinfectant?
Pet Focus Cleaner


----------



## Cody

That's the stuff, I have it also, you could contact the manufacturer to see if they have changed the formula https://www.mangopet.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you so much, @Cody. I have emailed the manufacturer and will post the response here. I hope I get an answer tomorrow. If not, what is the appropriate concentration/dilution of bleach to disinfect a cage?

On a happier note, Blueberry let me gently touch her chest, but flew away when I tried to stroke her neck for scritches, so no more of that. She did happily take some millet from my hand later. I truly think she WAS hand-fed, just not trained/tamed or she was allowed to revert to a more feral state at the pet store. She had been there awhile, because she's in breeding condition. That means she's at least 5-6 months old, correct?


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Post a pic


----------



## Cody

2BirbsUpNorth said:


> Thank you so much, @Cody. I have emailed the manufacturer and will post the response here. I hope I get an answer tomorrow. If not, what is the appropriate concentration/dilution of bleach to disinfect a cage?
> 
> On a happier note, Blueberry let me gently touch her chest, but flew away when I tried to stroke her neck for scritches, so no more of that. She did happily take some millet from my hand later. I truly think she WAS hand-fed, just not trained/tamed or she was allowed to revert to a more feral state at the pet store. She had been there awhile, because she's in breeding condition. That means she's at least 5-6 months old, correct?


I would not use bleach, you can use white vinegar and it will work fine. 5-6 months old at least, good to know she is not freaked out at all.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

srirachaseahawk said:


> Post a pic


Haha, tomorrow, @srirachaseahawk ! I'll take pictures once she's set up in the new cage, maybe a video, too!



Cody said:


> I would not use bleach, you can use white vinegar and it will work fine. 5-6 months old at least, good to know she is not freaked out at all.


Ah thanks, @Cody . I have vinegar on-hand. Between that and the Pet Focus, I can't imagine much surviving.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

I could use some opinions. Blueberry's bigger cage arrives tomorrow, but she has a vet appointment on Friday. Given that she is fearful of being touched, much less caught, is it better to keep her in the small cage until Friday, because the cage can fit in the car, versus catching her in the big cage and using a travel carrier Friday?

I don't want to make her more fearful. Which option is less stressful/more humane?


----------



## StarlingWings

Well, for her first visit I personally would go for the former option. Leaving her in the small cage a few extra days won't harm her and it'll definitely make an already stressful vet visit easier on both of you. 

Once she's settled in and has started to open up more and maybe make some progress, future vet visits will go more smoothly with regards to transferring her into a carrier for her appointment. 

Best of luck with little Blueberry! I'm so glad she's coming to live with you.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Thank you, @StarlingWings . That's what we'll do.

@Cody , I heard back from the manufacturer of Pet Focus. Here's what they said:


> Pet Focus was created many years ago as a disinfectant which would be both effective against a long list of viral, bacterial and fungal pathogens, and still be non-toxic to all mammals - especially birds. It has remained the same formula for all these years, and it remains so today. However, about seven years ago, around the time that antibiotic hand washes were quite popular, many researchers believed the antibiotic properties of those hand washes were not killing off all the pathogens they were supposed to destroy. They feared that any surviving pathogens could eventually become resistant to the washes and create bacterial super-strains. So the government decided to raise the threshold of what could be called a "disinfectant".
> 
> The chemist and creator of Pet Focus was notified he would have to increase the levels of anti-pathogen properties in Pet Focus in order to keep selling it. He didn't want to have to do that since Pet Focus was non-toxic to the sensitive birds for which it was being used. He went back and forth with the government for quite a while, trying to explain that increasing the percentage of anti-microbial properties in Pet Focus would change its non-toxic, safe-for-birds status.
> 
> Finally, he asked them what his options would be if he kept the formula exactly the same as it has always been. They told him he was welcome to do that, but he could no longer call it a disinfectant. So, the label was changed to Cleaner / Deodorizer.
> 
> But as I stated earlier, the formula has never changed, and it still has the disinfectant properties it had when it was first created. All of our distributors and pet store associates know this, as do most of our regular customers. The store websites were supposed to change their text to read "Cleaner / Deodorizer" in order to comply with the new regulations. We have contacted many of the stores we know need to change the wording, but it's hard to keep up with all of them.
> 
> But be assured, the disinfectant properties of Pet Focus are still there. It is the same anti-bacterial, anti-viral, anti-fungal formula it has always been - whether it is in concentrate or diluted mixture. Both formulas are anti-pathogen.
> 
> I am attaching a word document to this email with a list of the pathogens against which Pet Focus is effective.
> 
> As to the warnings of eye irritation.....we recommend that if you spray the diluted formula into the bird cage, you remove the bird so no over-spray gets in their eyes. It can cause irritation. Sponging it in is fine, and you wouldn't have to remove the bird. The mixture would be one ounce of concentrate per gallon of water ratio, or one quarter ounce concentrate per 16 ounces water (quart size spray bottle), if that's what you are using.
> 
> Skin contact should be kept to a minimum.....not because it is in any way toxic, but because any prolonged exposure absorbs into the lipids and can dry out your skin. Pet Focus is non-toxic, but it contains certain properties that can dry out the skin.


They got back to me in less than 12 hours. Truly superior customer service!


----------



## Cody

Thanks for posting this, good info to know and gold star to them for the in depth and timely response.⭐


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

And look who's at school with me today! Her cage just fits the desk.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Is she a student or the teacher?*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

She's the teacher, and she worked too hard not to be called "Doctor," tyvm! 🤣


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

She is hunching her right shoulder and holding her right wing away from her body a little bit. Is this what an injury looks like? She gets excited hearing my other budgies and falls off her perches while jumping around. Since she's clipped right now, she flaps around frantically. I'm worried she hurt herself. The vet appointment is on Friday at 1:30.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

The cage has arrived. I feel... uneasy...about its size. It is 24" long x 14" wide x 28" at the highest point of the dome. I feel like that may not be wide enough, long-term, but I've spent twice what I had budgeted for the budgies (The Budgie Budget). I think I will buy another flight cage when I have an income, but it will have to do for now.

I still can't tell if her wing is injured...


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@FaeryBee , would you please kindly take a look at the photos to see if I maybe need to splint or otherwise do first aid on Blue's right wing? She's still hunching that shoulder and stretched out just that one wing awhile back. It's held a little bit away from her body.


----------



## Cody

Can you post another picture, I don't see anything wrong in the recent pictures.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody Thank you for replying. I will take new pictures in the morning. I put her to bed already. She doesn't seem to be feeling poorly, at least.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It does not appear Dr. Blueberry's wing is injured.
The cage you just bought for her will be fine for now and you can get another flight cage later on when you are able.
If you are concerned she may be hurt when she flutters around inside the cage, you could line the bottom with several layers of white paper toweling to help cushion it for her.*


----------



## Aozane

”Dr. Blueberry,” I love it!


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

FaeryBee said:


> *It does not appear Dr. Blueberry's wing is injured. *


*

Okay, this absolutely killed me. 🤣 Thank you, @FaeryBee.*

Update: we saw the vet this afternoon, and it went pretty well! Blueberry has bumblefoot (good observation, @FaeryBee ), so I bought some vet wrap for her perches and chlorhexidine and an antibiotic cream for her left foot. Her right foot is turned inward, probably due to a congenital defect. This causes her to put more weight and pressure on the left foot, which contributed to the sore.

Her fecal exam came back clean, and her microbiome (flora and fauna) looks well-balanced. Her wings are fine (she looked like she was hunched over and holding her right wing up because of how she distributes her weight due to her feet).

The vet said if she starts eating about 50/50 pellets to seed, then we don't need to give a vitamin supplement, except maybe some Vitamin A. It'll help with her foot healing.

She didn't like being caught, but recovered from the stress very quickly. I'm setting up her new cage tonight. Stay tuned for new pictures! ❤


----------



## FaeryBee

*So glad to read the updates re: Dr. Blueberry!
I'll be looking forward to new pictures of her. She's adorable!*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

New cage set-up! No fingers were lost in the transfer of this budge...but she does have a strong bite! I just really want her to unglue herself from the side of the cage before bedtime.






































Edit: that's one of the flight cages. It arrived early!

Edit edit: she flew!!!


----------



## Cody

Sorry to hear about her foot I hope it heals quickly. She will love her new cage she has probably never had so much space.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody Thank you. I think you're right. My wife said she's seen the cages at the pet store the previous owner bought her from and they're tiny and crowded.

Her foot looks better even since this afternoon. I hope she doesn't hold it against me that I have to grab her to clean and medicate that foot every day. I successfully hid my hand behind a paper towel today. She did bite the other one when I tried to adjust my grip so I didn't compress her chest. New goal: stay out of biting range.

She flew a few times, briefly, shook out all her feathers, stretched those wings, and ground her beak a lot. I'd say she's happy. ❤


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

Okay, I could use some help. It's day 2 of antibiotics, and she was not happy. I got bitten badly on 3 fingers.

I'm using a paper towel to catch and hold her, but we (spouse and I) have to manipulate our grasp to free her little feet, so we can dab on the chlorhexidine and then the antibiotic with a Q-tip. The problem is, I don't know how to hold her to simultaneously: 1) hold her by the backside/wings over her back to not compress her chest, and 2) immobilize her head so she can't bite me.

I'll admit, at one point she latched onto me so hard that, to keep from dropping her, I covered her sight with the paper towel so I could hold her head while I extricated my finger. That's not ideal, I know. It'd be better to have her head braced between fingers somehow so she can't turn and bite in the first place.

Does anyone have a good holding technique? Or a good visual guide?


----------



## Cody

Instead of using a paper towel try a washcloth or kitchen towel to hold her, I have a hen that used to bite very hard and I used to use a piece of flannel doubled over when I had to medicate her. I think in your case it would be best to have 2 people doing this. If one person holds her in a towel from the back the other person can try to get the meds on the foot from underneath her, rather than turning her on her back, if you did that.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Glad the flight cage came early! She looks great in her new mansion.
Cody has given you good advice with regard to holding Dr. Blueberry and administering her medication on her foot.*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth

@Cody Thank you! A kitchen towel is working out better. My wife seems to have mastered the budgie hold, so I'm sticking to applying the medicine.

Her pressure sore looks much better! It's been 4 days, but the vet basically said 2 weeks is aspirational, provided that it's not too much trauma for Blueberry. I think we can definitely handle a few more days, maybe even the full 2 weeks.


----------



## Cody

The more you do it the easier it gets. The hen I have that used to bite so hard now does not bite me at all and she has arthritis and gets medication twice a day.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm do glad to hear her sore is improving! She'll be completely well soon. *


----------

